

Getting New Users to Stick - chris_han
http://han-web.com/blog/?p=22

======
tbgvi
Getting new users to stick is key, and very difficult. But there's a lot more
too it than your registration pages and marketing videos. All that stuff
guides a user to try it out, but its when they log in for the first time when
the challenge begins. The first user experience is whats important.

I've recently been putting a lot of effort in refining my apps first user
experience. A good source of inspiration for me was <http://ui-
patterns.com/collection/blank-slate> \- guide new users to take actions that
are shown to increase retention (add a post, create a milestone, etc..) and
they might stick around.

~~~
chris_han
I agree. It doesn't end at the landing page. A site is a funnel of a series of
user actions, knowing what the right actions are and incentivizing and guiding
users to accomplish them. I like the screenshots!

